# anyone else's T25 not line up?



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

the downpipe? 4 holes line up perfectly, but 1 hole is about 1 mm off.. so the bolt wont fit... anyone else have the same problem.. my gasket matches the turbo to a perfect seal.. but the downpipe is just slightly off


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> the downpipe? 4 holes line up perfectly, but 1 hole is about 1 mm off.. so the bolt wont fit... anyone else have the same problem.. my gasket matches the turbo to a perfect seal.. but the downpipe is just slightly off



i had no problems...did you get your flange from a quality place?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> the downpipe? 4 holes line up perfectly, but 1 hole is about 1 mm off.. so the bolt wont fit... anyone else have the same problem.. my gasket matches the turbo to a perfect seal.. but the downpipe is just slightly off


Maybe its a downpipe for the GT ball bearing turbos, one hole is slightly off from the regular T25. You can just file it to work.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

dremel time!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dum dum dUMMMMM dremmel time it is.. i belive it was supposed to be for a Ball bearin turbo


----------

